# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Άλλη] ELCO ΚΑΙ ΦΟΥΡΝΟΣ

## swatsquadgr

Εχω μια κουζινα ELCO και δεν λειτουργει ο φουρνος. Οταν πατας το κουμπι για το φουρνο (πεταγεται προς τα εξω) αναβει το φως του φουρνου αλλα δεν αναβει το λαμπακι του κουμπιου . Πατωντας τα κουμπια των αντιστασεων πανω ή κατω , τα λαμπακια τους αναβουν κανονικα . Δεν υπαρχει ρυθμιση σε χρονοδιακοπτη .
Ξεβιδωνοντας την κουζινα βρηκα σε μια κλεμμα (πανω στο κουμπι) οτι ερχονται 20V  . Λετε να φταιει ο διακοπτης ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τον διακόπτη μπορείς να τον εξετάσεις με πολύμετρο .
Αλλά τι είναι αυτά τώρα που μετράς 20V πάνω στο κουμπί ? πάνω στον διακόπτη εννοείται δηλαδή ότι υπάρχει μόνο η φάση δεν μετριέται τίποτα εκεί. Μην κάνεις τίποτα χωρίς δεύτερη γνώμη.
Τράβα φωτογραφίες αν μπορείς ... και πες τι είδος φούρνος είναι μεγάλος? ή κανένα μινίκι?

----------


## swatsquadgr

Μοντελο δεν μπορω να βρω γραμμενο πουθενα , αλλα ειναι μεγαλος με 4 εστιες . Πως τον ελεγχω τον διακοπτη με το πολυμετρο ?DSC_0147.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Φίλε Κώστα ... μην προπορεύεσαι χωρίς δεύτερη γνώμη .... εδώ βλέπω ότι έχεις ξηλώσει καλώδια ήδη !!
Ελπίζω να θυμάσαι και από που ακριβώς τα έβγαλες . 
Και να έχεις αποσυνδέσει την κουζίνα από το ρεύμα.

Δεν είναι ξεκαθαρισμένο από το 1ο μήνυμα σου τι ακριβώς πρόβλημα έχεις προτού να αρχίσεις να κάνεις οτιδήποτε. Όταν λες δεν λειτουργεί ο φούρνος . Με ποια έννοια το εννοείς? γιατί εντάξει είπες κάποια λαμπάκια και φώτα ανάβουν . αλλά και τι άλλο? π.χ. οι εστίες λειτουργούν? ο φούρνος (μόνο πάνω ή μόνο κάτω) ή όλα μαζί κτλ

Για το καλό σου τράβα περισσότερες φωτογραφίες εξωτερικό συσκευής εξωτερικό με όλα τα κουμπιά και πίσω μέρος κτλ
Αν δεν είσαι γνώστης των βασικών πραγμάτων κάλεσε καλύτερα τεχνικό.

----------


## swatsquadgr

> Φίλε Κώστα ... μην προπορεύεσαι χωρίς δεύτερη γνώμη .... εδώ βλέπω ότι έχεις ξηλώσει καλώδια ήδη !!
> Ελπίζω να θυμάσαι και από που ακριβώς τα έβγαλες . 
> Και να έχεις αποσυνδέσει την κουζίνα από το ρεύμα.
> 
> Δεν είναι ξεκαθαρισμένο από το 1ο μήνυμα σου τι ακριβώς πρόβλημα έχεις προτού να αρχίσεις να κάνεις οτιδήποτε. Όταν λες δεν λειτουργεί ο φούρνος . Με ποια έννοια το εννοείς? γιατί εντάξει είπες κάποια λαμπάκια και φώτα ανάβουν . αλλά και τι άλλο? π.χ. οι εστίες λειτουργούν? ο φούρνος (μόνο πάνω ή μόνο κάτω) ή όλα μαζί κτλ
> 
> Για το καλό σου τράβα περισσότερες φωτογραφίες εξωτερικό συσκευής εξωτερικό με όλα τα κουμπιά και πίσω μέρος κτλ
> Αν δεν είσαι γνώστης των βασικών πραγμάτων κάλεσε καλύτερα τεχνικό.


Τεχνικο θα καλεσω σιγουρα , ελεγα μηπως ειναι κατι απλο , να εχει λασκαρει κατι κτλ. Ολα τα υπολοιπα (εστιες , ρολοι) δουλευουν κανονικα . Ο φουρνος ουτε η πανω ουτε η κατω αντισταση δουλευει . Ευχαριστω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μόνο σαν Γνώμη,  θα σου έλεγα φταίει ο (ασημί) θερμοστάτης που είναι σε επέκταση με τον μαύρο διακόπτη . Εκείνος πρέπει να έχει 2 επαφές (που είναι μόνο φάση κεντρική για τις 2 αντιστάσεις του φούρνου και ρυθμίζει την θερμοκρασία του φούρνου).
Όσο για τον διακόπτη που λες ότι πετάγεται έξω και δεν κάθεται θεωρώ είναι στο σημείο που είναι κόκκινο στην φωτογραφία . πιθανών να είναι μηχανικοί διακόπτες και δεν σκαλώνει στην θέση του από φθορά.

----------


## swatsquadgr

> Μόνο σαν Γνώμη,  θα σου έλεγα φταίει ο (ασημί) θερμοστάτης που είναι σε επέκταση με τον μαύρο διακόπτη . Εκείνος πρέπει να έχει 2 επαφές (που είναι μόνο φάση κεντρική για τις 2 αντιστάσεις του φούρνου και ρυθμίζει την θερμοκρασία του φούρνου).
> Όσο για τον διακόπτη που λες ότι πετάγεται έξω και δεν κάθεται θεωρώ είναι στο σημείο που είναι κόκκινο στην φωτογραφία . πιθανών να είναι μηχανικοί διακόπτες και δεν σκαλώνει στην θέση του από φθορά.


Να υποθεσω οτι παει πακετο με τον αισθητηρα που ειναι μεσα στο φουρνο ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ναι είναι πακέτο.
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...69&cpi=&s=&l=1

Υπάρχουν διάφοροι τρόποι να δεις αν είναι χαλασμένος π.χ. στις 2 επαφές που έχει ο θερμοστάτης να τις βραχυκυκλώσεις (όχι τις επαφές του θερμοστάτη) αλλά τα συγκεκριμένα καλώδια που πηγαίνουν στον  θερμοστάτη..(και εννοείται θα πρέπει και ο διακόπτης "μαύρος" να είναι στην σωστή επιλογή π.χ. θερμοκρασία 50 - 100 - 150 βαθμούς γιατί λειτουργεί σαν δεύτερος διακόπτης εκτός τον διακόπτη του θερμοστάτη) και να κάνεις δοκιμή αν δουλέψουν οι αντιστάσεις

----------


## swatsquadgr

> Ναι είναι πακέτο.
> http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...69&cpi=&s=&l=1
> 
> Υπάρχουν διάφοροι τρόποι να δεις αν είναι χαλασμένος π.χ. στις 2 επαφές που έχει ο θερμοστάτης να τις βραχυκυκλώσεις (όχι τις επαφές του θερμοστάτη) αλλά τα συγκεκριμένα καλώδια που πηγαίνουν στον  θερμοστάτη..(και εννοείται θα πρέπει και ο διακόπτης "μαύρος" να είναι στην σωστή επιλογή π.χ. θερμοκρασία 50 - 100 - 150 βαθμούς γιατί λειτουργεί σαν δεύτερος διακόπτης εκτός τον διακόπτη του θερμοστάτη) και να κάνεις δοκιμή αν δουλέψουν οι αντιστάσεις



Θα αφησω τα υπολοιπα για τον ειδικο ! Ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις !

Και τουλάχιστον περίπου τώρα ξέρεις με τι θα ασχοληθεί ο μάστορας όταν έρθει ... γιατί υπάρχουν μερικοί που σου αλλάζουν τα πάντα για το κέρδος ... μέχρι και τα ποδαράκια στις βάσεις της κουζίνας. !!

----------

didask (04-03-18)

----------


## swatsquadgr

Tελικα η βλαβη επιδιορθωθηκε αντικαθιστωντας το θερμοστάτη . Ο μαστορας μου ειπε οτι ειχε μικρο (μεχρι 250 βαθμους) και εβαλε μεγαλυτερο (300) . Ο φουρνος ομως απο τοτε εχει δυναμωσει υπερβολικα και σχεδον καιει τα φαγητα . Μηπως φταιει αυτη η αντικατασταση ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κάθε ρύθμιση προηγούμενη που είχες . να αφαιρείς εσύ 50 βαθμούς στον επιλογέα.

----------

